# Havent driven since Mid December



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

After our first (and only) winter snow storm in Chicago Dec 17 i had hours of dead time thru the next week. Not to mention one of my passengers from that nite got me that sickness that went around (that you cant shake for 2 months)

My average went from an easy 16-19 /hr then after Oct/Nov it started going down 8-12 hr. I never had so much down time (online for 90 min and no pings) that was NUTS!

Anyways with my luck scrap metal doubled in price after nov and i was on my way back to making an easy $100 a nite. 

All "good" things must come to an end. I haven't looked back. I like dealing with inanimate objects alot more anyways. they never complain and i get to toss them around (lol)

I havent deleted my app but who knows, i guess ill leave it on my phone until my next inspection is due.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HHTJ said:


> After our first (and only) winter snow storm in Chicago Dec 17 i had hours of dead time thru the next week. Not to mention one of my passengers from that nite got me that sickness that went around (that you cant shake for 2 months)
> 
> My average went from an easy 16-19 /hr then after Oct/Nov it started going down 8-12 hr. I never had so much down time (online for 90 min and no pings) that was NUTS!
> 
> ...


You have already ADDED 2 YEARS of life to your car !


----------

